# Tailers Cup 2019



## TieOneOnJax (May 24, 2018)

Anyone fishing the Taiilers Cup in Charleston, SC this year? I hear it's a heck of a shindig and I'm thinking I'm going to make a go of it. I'd love to chat with someone who fishes Charleston to get a better lay of the land (sketchy ramps to avoid, places to stay, etc.). If anyone is willing to let me pick their brain a bit, please reach out! I'll gladly compensate you with liquid payment at Revelry Brewing at the Tailers Ball.


----------



## MTByrd (May 12, 2016)

I’ll be there! I live in Charleston and do not mind giving you some basic advise. The Tailer’s Ball is the Friday night before the Cup and is where the real party is. 

Send me a PM with your number.

-Brad


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Thinking of fishing it as well since like you I have heard it’s a good time. Also a good excuse to leave the spinning tackle at home for a full day. I am local to Charleston as well if you still need any input.


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

This will be my third year attending. It is an absolute blast. I live in central FL and fish the Gulf so it is totally different than what i'm used to, but still have a great time and have caught fish


----------



## FLmatt (Dec 11, 2017)

I’m thinking about fishing it this year. Not my local waters but its not a far drive from Jax and seems like a cool event.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I look forward to it each year; this will be my fourth year fishing it. I'd be happy to give any advice that I can, although the advice from @MTByrd is probably worth more 

The Tailers Ball the night before is an absolute blast, and the "weigh in" (after party) is always a lot of fun too. Would love to meet some of y'all as well. I think it's so awesome that people show up from other places to make a weekend of it.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Pookie and company now how to put on a event. And once again I will miss it. Adult responsibility sucks.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

FLmatt said:


> I’m thinking about fishing it this year. Not my local waters but its not a far drive from Jax and seems like a cool event.


Id be down


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

This is on my bucket list...

I've done Salty Fly, Poonfecta, Red Fly, and the local SWC events but I really want to do the Tailer's Cup one year. Maybe 2020...


----------



## ZAWHITE (Dec 21, 2017)

Just purchased my ticket last night. Don't wait around too long, tickets bump up $30 after the 31st


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I fish it every year, I’ve never been disappointed. We should for sure do a little microskiff meetup there.


----------



## MTByrd (May 12, 2016)

mtoddsolomon said:


> I fish it every year, I’ve never been disappointed. We should for sure do a little microskiff meetup there.


You will have to wear your MS shirt again. You could be the meeting point.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

The two guys i've fished this with previously aren't able to do it this year. Anyone looking for a teammate for this thing?


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Disregard! @perrymcfly and myself are ready to roll!


----------



## TieOneOnJax (May 24, 2018)

As of now, we've got three teams from Jax heading up to the event. Really looking forward to kicking around Charleston for a few days. We'll have to all get together at the ball Friday night to put faces with names.


----------



## Stownsend (Feb 14, 2019)

Me an my son (18) will be fishing it again this year, local to Charleston so we dont miss it , we fish it out of kayaks but willing to share some info if anyone needs it, it is a blast


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Late in the game but my partner just had something come up and can’t attend anymore. If anyone still wants a partner/to get poled around let me know.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Would love to do this one but we will be soaking bait in the Creekslam tourney in McClellanville. Just an FYI, there are 3 tournaments going on this weekend (that I'm aware of) so our waterways are going to probably be very busy! Remember to be on your game at the landings as Charleston hospitality isn't so hospitable when ramp rage kicks in... I think I could just sit in a lawn chair sometimes and be more entertained than watching the game on Saturday. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

Something I would really like to do in the future. I am up in Wilmington and never get down to Charleston, maybe in a few years.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Well Sailflow sure looks shitty for Saturday!


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Looks like a cold front blowing in. Guess i'll have bourbon, rum, and cigars in the boat just in case the fishing isn't what we hope.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

mtoddsolomon said:


> Looks like a cold front blowing in. Guess i'll have bourbon, rum, and cigars in the boat just in case the fishing isn't what we hope.


And if the fishing ends up being good, now you'll have *celebratory* bourbon, rum, and cigars in the boat.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Water Bound said:


> Well Sailflow sure looks shitty for Saturday!


My windy, dark sky, and weather underground apps all agree! In the predicted 14 knot winds, I'd hit myself in the head, snag my shirt, knock out some teeth, and rip my own lips! However, it is the weather, and is subject to change every 5 minutes. Good luck guys!


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Tough conditions just make every fish count more!


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

BrownDog said:


> Tough conditions just make every fish count more!


The weather is a great scapegoat for when you bring a big ole goose egg to the check-in.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

bryson said:


> The weather is a great scapegoat for when you bring a big ole goose egg to the check-in.


You mean the fish dont check into hotels and take the day off!?


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Weather is a great equalizer between teams. Good luck to the competitors. Sounds like a fun event.

I'm fishing the Seatrout Shootout in FL Big Bend on Saturday. Our forecast is improving, thankfully. A little cold snap would sure be welcome, with a nice steady shower on Sunday to break this drought.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

BrownDog said:


> You mean the fish dont check into hotels and take the day off!?


Couldn't tell ya -- I'd probably have to catch one in order to ask him.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

bryson said:


> The weather is a great scapegoat for when you bring a big ole goose egg to the check-in.


Sack up brothers!

We fished the SWC Classic here in the Tampa area with sustained 20+ winds.

You don't know if you don't go!


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Yeah, forecast is 20+ sustained with gusts to 30 with a little rain mixed in! Just to make thing challenging, I may pole ocean front and cast straight into the wind all day



crboggs said:


> Sack up brothers!
> 
> We fished the SWC Classic here in the Tampa area with sustained 20+ winds.
> 
> You don't know if you don't go!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Water Bound said:


> Yeah, forecast is 20+ sustained with gusts to 30 with a little rain mixed in! Just to make thing challenging, I may pole ocean front and cast straight into the wind all day


*lol* We got our 32" red throwing a 10wt right into the teeth of the wind...maybe 40' with me struggling just to hold the skiff in place. Never worked harder to see a fish caught...


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Thanks for the idea, I wouldn’t have thought to bring my 11wt along 



crboggs said:


> *lol* We got our 32" red throwing a 10wt right into the teeth of the wind...maybe 40' with me struggling just to hold the skiff in place. Never worked harder to see a fish caught...


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Water Bound said:


> Thanks for the idea, I wouldn’t have thought to bring my 11wt along


The only way to approach this fish was against the wind...I couldn't reach it with my 8wt so my partner jumped up with the 10wt and sealed the deal...definitely carry a heavier rod if you have one...


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

@Lmhanagr -- *"no such thing as bad weather, only soft people"
*
I don't mind the wind honestly, I just hate fishing the first day of a front blowing through. I don't know if it actually makes a difference or not, but I feel like it shuts the fish down some.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

bryson said:


> @Lmhanagr -- *"no such thing as bad weather, only soft people"
> *
> I don't mind the wind honestly, I just hate fishing the first day of a front blowing through. I don't know if it actually makes a difference or not, but I feel like it shuts the fish down some.


If you are staked out near a drain that the front is dumping tide you’ll usually have a feeding frenzy on your hands. Push throughs between islands, wind blown tide coming around a point, windblown shoreline where bait gets stacked. 
Dredge a weighted fly in these areas.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Soooo... How did it go? Anyone catch one? Every tournament in CHS should have been rescheduled today. I know at least one brand new Havoc sunk in Bulls Bay taking on waves. Hope everyone else was safe, or stayed home.


----------



## FLmatt (Dec 11, 2017)

Zero for us today. It was my first time fishing Charleston so we spent the morning running around looking for fishy water that had some protection from the wind. No luck. It was white capping in the channel when we got back to the ramp. Pretty nasty day for technical poling skiffs. Cool event though, I’ll be back next year.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wind protected areas don’t always have more fish. Might be easier to see and cast but windblown shorelines and openings between islands are universally more productive generally speaking.


----------



## MTByrd (May 12, 2016)

My buddy and I took 2nd with 90.5 inches. We ended up going 12 for 15, all on the low tide. The flood tide was brutal and I am beyond sore today...


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

We only got one red, but had a good time. We got rained on for an hour plus and I broke my push pole. Finished a bottle of bourbon and smoked some cigars so not all bad.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Nice job @MTByrd 

A Big zero for me...ended up fishing by myself. My normally dependable low tide creek fish were no where to be found! 

With the 25mph wind blowing straight down the Folly river, I’ve never seen it so rough! At mid morning there were least 3 footers where the ocean comes into the river between the south tip of Folly and Bird Key. Got back to the landing around 10:30 and there was One other skiff trailer in the lot!


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Caught some flounder on the low working creeks, missed our shots on the tailing fish we saw including one I pulled out of its mouth which hurt. We did find a bunch of tiny tarpon which was pretty cool.

Was pretty rough out there on the rivers.


----------



## ZAWHITE (Dec 21, 2017)

Winners had 90”, second was in the mid 80s. Some stud fish. I thought I was sitting pretty rolling in with 70”. Definitely tough weather but a great time.


----------



## gdgiv (Nov 6, 2018)

ended up with 63 inches. 2 on the low tide and 1 on the flood. fed numerous others on the flood, but didnt come tight. 90 inches is tough to beat. maybe next year!


----------



## Flyfishin4redfish (Feb 17, 2016)

ZAWHITE said:


> Winners had 90”, second was in the mid 80s. Some stud fish. I thought I was sitting pretty rolling in with 70”. Definitely tough weather but a great time.


Correction winner had 91.5", second place had 90.25" third had 80.25"

Mtbryd and I won last year by a 1/4", we lost first this year by 1-1/4"


----------



## ZAWHITE (Dec 21, 2017)

Flyfishin4redfish said:


> Correction winner had 91.5", second place had 90.25" third had 80.25"
> 
> Mtbryd and I won last year by a 1/4", we lost first this year by 1-1/4"


Is that what it was? I couldn't hear a thing from inside the brewery. Either way, you guys found some studs in tough weather!


----------



## Flyfishin4redfish (Feb 17, 2016)

Yep those were the top 3.


----------



## Wilmywood (Oct 7, 2019)

Fished it as well, caught a trout blind casting and couldnt connect with any of the fish we saw during the flood tide. Had a total of three shots, but had a blast at the after party


----------



## FlyWeight (Dec 18, 2017)

We couldn't put it together in that hellacious wind! We tried multiple spots throughout the day, and did our best to find a fishable area. Regardless, a great time was had by all!

Congratulations to those that placed this year! Can't wait for next year!


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

We struggled as well -- the jackplate got stuck halfway up early in the day so we couldn't tilt the motor up enough to get shallow. We did stick a couple fish on the flood, but both came unbuttoned and we ended up with nothing to show for our efforts.

Frustrating day of fishing, but had a great time at the Tailers Ball and the events after the tournament. Already looking forward to next year.


----------



## TieOneOnJax (May 24, 2018)

Didn’t sink so that’s a plus, but that’s really a pretty low bar. We were snake bitten from the beginning of the day and started things out with my partner slipping off the platform and falling waist deep into the mud on the low. That maneuver also cracked my push pole. Awesome... We gathered our wits as best we could and persevered but ultimately got off the water for a bite and a cocktail around 1030. After that we headed back out for the flood. Watched my buddies 100 yards away in another boat snag 3 in about 15 minutes but those were the only ones we saw that afternoon. We, I imagine like many other boats, didn’t have anything to show at the weigh-in. Regardless, had a blast from beginning to end and I can’t wait for a crack at redemption next year.


----------

